# Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)



## Dennis Knoll (5. Juli 2016)

Guten Tag in die Runde,

momentan beschäftigt mich das Thema des perfekten Jigs erneut. Aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen, bin ich immer wieder um probieren und mache dabei viele Erfahrungen. Wenn man sich allerdings in den Shops umschaut, dann findet man in erster Linie VMC Jigs. Aber meiner Erfahrung nach sind dies nur suboptimale Jigs.

In diesem Thema würde ich gerne ein wenig eurer Erfahrungen sammeln um ggf. selbst auch bessere Erfahrungen machen zu können.

*Mein perfekter Jig* hat momentan folgende Eigenschaften
- Rundkopf Jig
- dünner Haken
- stabiler Haken (darf nicht aufbiegen oder gar brechen)
- Wire Keeper / Bait Holder (Der Draht, an dem der Gummi fest hält)
- scharfer Haken


Gerade bei VMC gibt es Unterschiede. Der schwarze Jig ist in meinen Augen noch einmal eine Nummer besser als der rote Jig. Dennoch haben beide ein entscheidendes Problem. Die Haken sind unlängst dickdrähtiger als z.b. die von Owner. Der Nachteil: ich habe wesentlich mehr Aussteiger als bei anderen Jigs. Vorteil: Die Jigs sind enorm stabil.

Jetzt habe ich schon viele dünndräthigere Jigs gefunden. Der Vorteil: Viel mehr Bisse konnten verwertet werden. Der Nachteil bei manchen lag in der Qualität. Entweder biegte der Jig auf oder ist sogar gebrochen. Das im Drill eines Fisches = Ein Nogo!

Jetzt gibt es viele gute Alternativen doch die wenigsten kann man mit dem Wire Keeper/Bait Holder kaufen. Für mich mittlerweile ein unumgängliche Sache, denn der Wire Keeper sorgt dafür, dass der Gummifisch nicht vom Jig rutscht. Dadurch hält der Jig viel länger und wenn man beim montieren aufpasst, geht der Gummifisch auch nicht kaputt beim wechsel.

Alternativ dazu könnte man auch Jigs ohne Schafft nehmen und mit Sekundenkleber arbeiten. Hier habe ich aber den Nachteil, dass ständig die Finger voll mit Kleber sind (noch keine passende Tube gefunden) und auch eine negative Aroma Wirkung eintritt. Ob das Aroma nun derart dramatisch ist, ich denke nicht. Aber im Winter achte ich auf Aroma bei Gummfischen und das könnte sich spätestens dann ausgleichen.

Ich bin hier auf eure Erfahrungen, Marken und Konstellationen gespannt. In meinen Augen ist der Jig eine sehr große Fehler- und Optimierungsquelle beim aktiven Raubfisch Angeln.


----------



## Darket (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Ich bin nicht so richtig der Crack was das angeht, aber da ich mit VMC auch nicht glücklich geworden bin, fische ich fast ausschließlich Rundkopfjigs von Spro (Gamakatsu-Haken). Sind zwar teurer, aber denen bringe ich echt mehr Vertrauen entgegen.


----------



## Mateo (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Wie schon Darket, bin ich auch kein Freund von VMC. 

Ich habe ebenfalls sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Spro/Gamakatsu gemacht, wobei es ab und zu Packungen gibt, die mal einen lockeren Haken im Kopf aufweisen. Kommt aber selten vor.

In letzter Zeit habe ich für größere Jigs Fox Rage Köpfe ausprobiert, die sind super stabil, allerdings ist hier der Haken etwas dicker als bei Spro/Gamakatsu.

Im UL Bereich greife ich sehr gern auf Kamatsu zurück. 

Ich kann dir alle drei bedenkenlos empfehlen.

Beim letzten Angelladenbesuch habe ich Westin Jigs gesehen - werde mir da mal welche holen und ausprobieren.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*



Mateo schrieb:


> Ich habe ebenfalls sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Spro/Gamakatsu gemacht, wobei es ab und zu Packungen gibt, die mal einen lockeren Haken im Kopf aufweisen. Kommt aber selten vor.


Ich habe vorhin einmal geschaut und vom Bild her sehen die wirklich gut aus.
https://www.germantackle.de/Spro-Gamakatsu-Jig-90-HD-Rund-3-0-10-g
Aber heidewitzka, ein Jig kostet dort 2,79€? Wie viel bezahlt ihr für die Jigs? 

Wenn ich auf Owner Haken zurückgreife, dann komme ich auf einen Preis von 0,75€ - 0,80€ der Jig.


----------



## RayZero (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Mir ist wichtig, dass der Hakenbogen relativ weit und rund ist. Diese abgeknickte Form der Standard VMC Barbarian Hooks finde ich, gerade was die Bissverwertung angeht nicht so toll. Außerdem ist jeder "Knick" eine kleine Schwachstelle. Dünn drahtig - klar und wenn möglich nicht lackiert.

Momentan fische ich ausschließlich Kamatsu- oder Mustad-Rundkopfjigs. Beide aus Polen, sehr gut verarbeitet und relativ günstig. Bei der Unmenge von Hängern, welche ich beim normalen Jiggen des Mal aufs Neue erfahren muss, würde ich bei teuren Jigs von Maruto oder Owner einfach arm werden  ...


----------



## jkc (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> ...ein Jig kostet dort 2,79€? ...



Hi, das ist der Preis für 3 Jigköpfe.

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Aber heidewitzka, ein Jig kostet dort 2,79€?
> .



Die Packungen enthalten 3 Jigköpfe.
steht da.. aber teuer genug so finde ich. Ich finde das ganze auch Fisch und Gewässerabhängig zu bewerten. 

Ich selbst habe mit den Babarian keine Probleme aber ich sehe es auch so, das andere Jigs eine höhere Qualität haben. Das fängt schon wie du geschrieben hast beim gleichen Hersteller an.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, das ist der Preis für 3 Jigköpfe.


#q
Danke dir


----------



## Andal (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, das ist der Preis für 3 Jigköpfe.
> 
> Grüße JK



Das macht die Sache aber auch nicht wirklich preiswerter.


----------



## Mateo (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> https://www.germantackle.de/Spro-Gamakatsu-Jig-90-HD-Rund-3-0-10-g
> Aber heidewitzka, ein Jig kostet dort 2,79€? Wie viel bezahlt ihr für die Jigs?



Schau mal bei ebay - dort gibt es die etwas günstiger. Der Preis bezieht sich je nach Größe auf 3 oder 4 Stück. Mit dem Verkäufer "jigs-and-more-de" habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Wie Ray schon geschrieben hat, Kamatsu ist sehr gut. Mustad ist auch eine beliebte Marke in Polen, habe sie selbst noch nicht gefischt.


----------



## René F (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin einmal geschaut und vom Bild her sehen die wirklich gut aus.
> https://www.germantackle.de/Spro-Gamakatsu-Jig-90-HD-Rund-3-0-10-g
> Aber heidewitzka, ein Jig kostet dort 2,79€? Wie viel bezahlt ihr für die Jigs?
> 
> Wenn ich auf Owner Haken zurückgreife, dann komme ich auf einen Preis von 0,75€ - 0,80€ der Jig.



Die 2,79€ sind ja auch für eine Packung à 3 Stück. Ich habe neulich für solch eine Packung 3,99€ bezahlt... |bigeyes


----------



## Mateo (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Bei einer größeren Bestellung lohnt es sich in Polen direkt umzuschauen, hier z.B.
Da bekommt man je mach Größe 3-5 Jigs für 1-2,00 EUR


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*



Mateo schrieb:


> Bei einer größeren Bestellung lohnt es sich in Polen direkt umzuschauen, hier z.B.
> Da bekommt man je mach Größe 3-5 Jigs für 1-2,00 EUR


Da fehlt mir leider der Wire Keeper.



Mateo schrieb:


> Schau mal bei ebay - dort gibt es die etwas günstiger. Der Preis bezieht sich je nach Größe auf 3 oder 4 Stück. Mit dem Verkäufer "jigs-and-more-de" habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


Stehe mit ihm in Kontakt und beziehe dort meine ganzen Jigs. Zuletzt gab es nur noch VMC, bekomme aber jetzt wieder Owner.


----------



## Mateo (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Da fehlt mir leider der Wire Keeper.



Was meinst du damit ?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*



Mateo schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit ?


Wie im Eingangsbeitrag geschrieben, ist ein zusätzlicher gebogener Draht am Jig Kopf gemeint, der den Gummifisch besser am Jig festhält.

Beim bisher genannten Link erkennt man es ganz gut.


----------



## Mateo (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Stimmt, das habe ich dabei nicht bedacht. 
Die Wire Keeper findest du beim "_Mustad Aberdeen Premium BLN_" Jig auch. Evtl. sind diese günstiger als die Spro zu bekommen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Diese Wire Keeper in Drahthakenform mag ich überhaupt nicht. Klar sind die erstmal dünn und beschädigen den Gummi nicht

--> aber nur auf den ersten Blick:

Wenn man die aus nem Köder wieder rauspopeln will, richten die ordentliche Zerstörungen an. Bei Zweitmontage hälts dann nicht mehr anständig.

Somit ist man gezwungen, für jedes einzelnen Kopfgewicht einen Köder zu "opfern" und den Köder da dranzulassen.

Was, wenn man diverse Kopfgewichte zwecks optimaler Abstimmung auf die jeweilige Situation mit sich führt, auch die Box ungattig vollknallt

--> und das nur bei einer einzigen Köderfarbe.

Insofern bevorzuge ich bei Ködern mit dünner Nase entgratete Normaljigs plus Kleber.

Bei Bigbait-Latschen verwende ich inzwischen nur noch Spiral-Schraubköpfe plus Stinger.

Ein sehr großes Manko bei vielen Jigköpfen ist, wie schon mal in nem anderen Thread geschildert, die Größe des Öhrs:

Das ist z. T. so klein, dass man zur Verwendung von gruschtigen Duolocks gezwungen ist

--> ziemlich nervig für Leute, die Crosslocks oder Staylocks bevorzugen. 

Darum sehe ich in puncto Öhrgröße allgemein sehr großen Verbesserungsbedarf. Dies würde es auch erleichtern, für manche Zwecke stress- und verkantungsfrei einen Sprengring am Jig montieren zu können (insbesondere fette Heftig-Sprengringe ab 40 kg aufwärts).

--> Die Fox-Jigs haben zwar ein großes Öhr, sind aber uncool teuer. Nix für "Verheizestrecken".


----------



## Thaddou (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Voll und ganz erfüllen die spro jig heads deine Eigenschaften (Rundkopf)


----------



## Promachos (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Hallo!

Ich oute mich als jemand, der Footballköpfe den Rundköpfen vorzieht. Ich finde, die machen im Ruhezustand auf dem Gewässerboden eine bessere Figur.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## buddah (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Teste bitte Haken von Musage ( gibt's auch mir Spirale)

Die Qualität der Haken wird dich überzeugen - schärfer gehts kaum - Super stabil und nicht zu starker Draht


----------



## Fr33 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Kritisch betrachtet gibt es nicht DEN perfekten Jig..... Ich fische schon sehr lange mit dem Gummgetier. Als damals die Weiche Welle über den Ozean zu uns kam und die ersten Gummiköder weisse Twister mit komischen Roten Köpfen waren, ging es bei mir langsam los.

Jede Hakenform hat bei Jigs ihre Berechtigung. Ich hab auch schon Maruto Jigs usw. verwendet. Sind zweifellos tolle Haken, Dank der langen und feinen Spitze, sind die nach 1-2 Hängern an der Steinpackung meist krumm. Aber die Fassen im neustand schon besser als die guten alten VMC.

Dann gibt's noch Rundbogen Jigs dessen Hersteller ich nicht mehr weiss - die waren mir vomn Draht zu dick (dicker als ein 4/0er Barbarian). Ich fische daher wieder meine VMC Barbarian BN und verwende die Maruto Jigs als StandUp Variante nur für selbst gebundene Rubber jigs....


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

@ Bieberpelz
 Ich fisch die hier
https://www.nippon-tackle.com/DEKA-Round-Jig-silber
 super günstig und haben die von dir genannten Eigenschaften.
 Im Shop gibt's auch sehr spezielle Jigs,
 Skirtet oder Wheel Head.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## buddah (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Mhh....Fr33 die weiche Welle? War die nicht Mitte der 70er?


----------



## Fr33 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*



buddah schrieb:


> Mhh....Fr33 die weiche Welle? War die nicht Mitte der 70er?



Hmm eig war die später. So Ab den 90ern ging es dann richtig los - gepusht von den Medien. Den ganzen PB Filmchen usw....


----------



## Darket (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> @ Bieberpelz
> Ich fisch die hier
> https://www.nippon-tackle.com/DEKA-Round-Jig-silber
> super günstig und haben die von dir genannten Eigenschaften.
> ...



Wusste gar nicht, dass die so günstig sind. Muss ich mir mal näher anschauen. Aber was Preise angeht: was zahlt ihr denn für den VMC-Kopf? So zwischen 80 Crnt und einem Euro kriege ich die, da sind die von Spro auch nicht nennenswert teurer, wie ich finde aber deutlich besser.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Für die VMC Black Nickel Barbarien zahle ich ca  40 Cent pro Jig. Und da tut das auch nicht weh, wenn man einer abreisst oder der Haken nach nem Hänger unbrauchbar wird.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> @ Bieberpelz
> Ich fisch die hier
> https://www.nippon-tackle.com/DEKA-Round-Jig-silber
> super günstig und haben die von dir genannten Eigenschaften.


Die sind Preis-Technisch ja auch wirklich der Knaller und sehen auf dem Foto gut aus. Die werde ich einmal testen und schauen, ob sie meinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden.


Fr33 hat natürlich recht, den perfekten Jig gibt es nicht. Das erkennt man bereits hier im Thread, denn jeder hat andere Vorstellungen, Zielfische und Gewässer. Um Steinpackungen und dadurch entstandene kaputte Jigs brauche ich mich nicht kümmern, das kenne ich nicht. Dafür habe ich aber oft Abrisse, weil der Jig irgendwo im Wasser fest hängt. Stumpf wird ein Jig bei mir nur extrem selten, dafür habe ich aber ein Schleifer dabei.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Die DEKA Jigs gestern bestellt, heute bereits da.
Die machen grundsätzlich einen guten Eindruck, allerdings ist der Haken ein wenig elastisch. Jetzt muss sich am Wasser zeigen, ob der Jig auch den Anforderungen entspricht. Wenn das der Fall ist, dann habe ich vielleicht eine tolle Alternative gefunden.


----------



## randio (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*



Andal schrieb:


> Das macht die Sache aber auch nicht wirklich preiswerter.



Doch, kostet dann nur knapp 1/3. 

Sind die DEKA Jigs wirklich preiswerter als die "teuren" Spro/Gamakatsu???
Habe gerade mal nach 3/0er mit 14g geschaut und da zahle ich auch 2,95 Euro für 3 Stück. |kopfkrat

Ich habe die mal getestet "Rundkopf mit Drahtstift" und kam gut klar. 
Bei 3/0ern 2,99 Euro für 5 Stück finde ich mehr als fair.
https://www.maxx-fishing.at/shop/jighaken-drillinge.html

P.S. Barbarians finde ich auch unterirdisch. Daher kommt auch der Mythos man müsse mit dicken Ruten dem Zander beim Anschlag den Kopf zertrümmern.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*



randio schrieb:


> Sind die DEKA Jigs wirklich preiswerter als die "teuren" Spro/Gamakatsu???
> Habe gerade mal nach 3/0er mit 14g geschaut und da zahle ich auch 2,95 Euro für 3 Stück. |kopfkrat


Nicht 3, es sind 5 Stück in einer Packung. Also 0,59€ pro Jig.


----------



## Lemmingx (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Nö, sind bei 3/0 14g 3Stk pro Packung.

Grüße


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Entschuldige, mein Fehler.
Ich hatte eine andere Gewichtsangabe drin.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Ich fisch die hier
> https://www.nippon-tackle.com/DEKA-Round-Jig-silber
> super günstig und haben die von dir genannten Eigenschaften.



Ich habe diese Jigs nun bereits eine Weile getestet.
Bis auf einen entscheidenden Aspekt bin ich ganz zufrieden mit denen. Der Preis stimmt und ich habe kaum Fehlbisse mit den Haken.

Allerdings sind die Haken nicht stabil genug.
Wenn ich einen Hänger habe, dann muss sich die Schnur oder zur Not das Stahl lösen. Es darf aber niemals der Haken des Jig Kopfes sein. Vor allem nicht dann, wenn nur eine 6kg Schnur an der Rute ist. Jetzt habe ich es bereits zwei Mal erlebt, dass der Jighaken bei einem Hänger gebrochen ist.

Und das ist der Aspekt, warum dieser Jig für mich beim Fischen wohl ausscheiden wird. Bei einem Fisch ist er noch nicht gebrochen, allerdings hatte ich auch noch keinen großen dran. 

Sehr schade.
Demnach wird es wohl bei Owner bleiben.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Hmmm, ist doch eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, wenn der Haken beim Hängerlösen bricht und der Köder samt Vorfach gerettet werden kann (spart zudem auch Hauptschnur)?

Ich nehme an, dass Du heftige Hänger auch per Stockwickel-Langsam-Rückwärtslatsch löst?

--> die dabei auf den Haken wirkenden Kräfte sind IMO deutlich höher als jegliche Drillbelastung (die Rollenbremse arbeitet ja auch noch, bevor was knallt).

Kann mir daher kaum vorstellen, dass der Haken im Drill selbst bei einem Großfisch bricht.

Und wenn er dann bei einem eventuellen 240er-Beifangwaller am absoluten Lastlimit des Tackles aufgeben sollte, auch umso besser - dann gibt's keinen Abriss, nach dem der Fisch mit 50 m Schnur rumschwimmt.

---> Wäre für mich sogar ein Grund, exakt diese Haken zu kaufen. Somit bedanke ich mich quasi für den Tipp, die schau ich mir mal näher an (denn hier bei mir besteht immer Wallergefahr).


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hmmm, ist doch eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, wenn der Haken beim Hängerlösen bricht und der Köder samt Vorfach gerettet werden kann (spart zudem auch Hauptschnur)?


Wenn es nicht beim Fisch passiert, dann wäre das ein optimaler Fall.




PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass Du heftige Hänger auch per Stockwickel-Langsam-Rückwärtslatsch löst?


Korrekt



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> --> die dabei auf den Haken wirkenden Kräfte sind IMO deutlich höher als jegliche Drillbelastung (die Rollenbremse arbeitet ja auch noch, bevor was knallt).
> 
> Kann mir daher kaum vorstellen, dass der Haken im Drill selbst bei einem Großfisch bricht.


Mir ist das im letzten und Vorletzten Jahr jeweils einmal passiert. Und das bei einem Jig, der ebenfalls bei Hängern gebrochen ist. 
Aber du hast recht, es könnte natürlich sein dass dies hier nicht passiert. Dieser Haken macht da noch einen wesentlich besseren Eindruck als der vorherige Haken. Allerdings habe ich dabei ein wenig unbehagen,.



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Und wenn er dann bei einem eventuellen 240er-Beifangwaller am absoluten Lastlimit des Tackles aufgeben sollte, auch umso besser - dann gibt's keinen Abriss, nach dem der Fisch mit 50 m Schnur rumschwimmt.


Ich habe bisher noch keinen Waller am Haken gehabt und auch keine Probleme mit Abrisse im Drill. Es gab lediglich die zweit Situationen, an denen ein Jig im Drill eines Fisches (ich vermute in beiden Fällen einen großen Zander oder Hecht) gebrochen ist.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. August 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Ich habe die DEKA Jigs noch eine Weile lang gefischt und bin doch bisher ganz positiv angetan. Bei einem Hänger hatte ich zwar zwei Mal abbrücken, beim fischen aber nicht, was ja fatal wäre. DA wirst du (PirschHirsch) doch wohl recht gehabt haben.

Demnach werde ich diese Jigs weiter im Auge behalten. (Und damit meine ich nicht die Tatsache, dass ich am Wochenende wirklich einen Jigs ins Auge gepfeffert bekommen habe. Platzwunde und so |bigeyes)

Am Wochenende waren meine Jigs dann aufgebraucht und ich habe für nur einen einzigen Wurf einen reserve Jig aus dem lokalen Geschäft verwendet. Direkt der erste Wurf, Fisch sitzt und dann das....

Die kommen mir nie wieder an die Schnur.
Dafür werde ich aber noch mal auf Mustad zurückgreifen. Die hatte ich bereits einmal, kosten mich um die 33€ bei 50 Stück und sollen noch stabiler als die Owner sein. Owner fallen mittlerweile raus, sind teurer geworden.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Moinsen in die Runde! !
Die Deka Köpfe von Nippon Tackle sehen ja ganz gut aus!!
Ich interessiere mich für die schweren Ausführungen von 30-50 für die Kutterangelei. Das Problem ist die Hakengröße,die ja nicht genormt ist.
Wenn ich als Referenz mal die VMC 5150 nehme und 3/0 und 4/0 haben möchte, welche Größe von den Deka brauch ich da?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moinsen in die Runde! !
> Die Deka Köpfe von Nippon Tackle sehen ja ganz gut aus!!
> Ich interessiere mich für die schweren Ausführungen von 30-50 für die Kutterangelei. Das Problem ist die Hakengröße,die ja nicht genormt ist.
> Wenn ich als Referenz mal die VMC 5150 nehme und 3/0 und 4/0 haben möchte, welche Größe von den Deka brauch ich da?


Kann mir wirklich keiner sagen, wie die Deka Köpfe im Vergleich zu VMC größentechnisch ausfallen? ?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. August 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Kann mir wirklich keiner sagen, wie die Deka Köpfe im Vergleich zu VMC größentechnisch ausfallen? ?


Ich kann dir leider nicht folgen, was genau du mit den unterschiedlichen Größen meinst.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Hallo Bieberpelz, 
Also, ich benötige Jigköpfe mit der Hakengröße 3/0 und 4/0 ,ausgehend vom VMC 5150 Haken.
Meine Frage ist,  ob die Haken von den Deka Köpfen von der Länge her den VMC entsprechenden. Also 3/0 VMC =3/0 Deka?? etc...
Als Beispiel nehme ich jetzt mal den Gamakatsu Jig90 Haken. Da entspricht die Größe 4/0 dem 3/0er VMC Haken,  der 6/0 Gamakatsu entspricht dann ca. dem 5/0er VMC etc.... 
Ich hoffe jetzt ist es etwas verständlicher! !


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. August 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Mir war nicht bewusst, dass sich die Längen verändern, da ich immer der Meinung war das 3/0 auch überall 3/0 ist.
Auf jeden Fall habe ich bisher keinerlei gravierende Unterschiede zwischen den unterschiedlichen 3/0 Jigs festmachen können, welche ich fast ausschließlich fische.


----------



## Fr33 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Die meisten "Rundhakenmodelle / Sichelhakenmodelle" fallen im Vergleich zu den Barbarien knapp ne Nummer kleiner aus.So ist bisher meine Erfahrung.


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (11. August 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Jo so isses, der 3/0 VMC Babarian fällt z.B. so groß aus wie ein 4/0 von Owner.....


----------



## _Chris (17. August 2016)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

..als typischer, hamburger Steinpackungsspaziergänger kam bei mir eine lange Zeit nur VMC zum Einsatz. 
Als  technikverlieber Mensch und Qualitätsfreund ging dann natürlich nichts  mehr über Owner-Jigs und diese mussten es dann auch sein. Ich schob  übrigens viele verlorene Fische, ebenso wie andere Anglerkollegen, auf die  "groben" und stumpfen VMC. Nach einem Jahr zog ich Bilanz:
Nicht nur, dass die Owner oft verbogen im Drill, ich verlor beinahe genauso viele Fische wie mit VMC-Jigs.

Schlussendlich  folgere ich daraus, dass das Gerät einfach passen muss.  Persönlich fische ich eine Spin System II mit Geflecht um die 5 kg  Tragkraft. Wenn ein Fisch im Drill Druck macht, sofern man dies bei Zandern so nennen kann, halte ich dagegen und  das auch kurz nach dem Tidewechsel, wenn die Fische die Strömung nutzen.  Kein Wunder also, dass die Owner da nicht mitmachen. An leichterem  Gerät sind es dann Hänger, die zu Problemen führen, aber  zumindest im Drill passiert nichts.

Die letzten drei Jahre zeigen mir, dass zumindest bei VMC-Jig und Stinger, die Aussteigerrate nicht höher lag, als in dem Jahr in dem ich ausschließlich Owner-Jigs nutzte. So ist zumindest meine "Bilanz" für mich bestätigt .


----------



## Pitte (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der perfekte Jig (Zander, Hecht & Barsch)*

Ich will das Thema nochmal aufgreifen.
 Beste Erfahrungen habe ich mit den Gamakatsu Xtra Strong auf Hecht und mit den SX Spezial Jig auf Zander gemacht.
 Bei beiden Modellen bin ich in puncto Schärfe und Stabilität äußerst zufrieden. Einziges Manko bei den SX Spezial Jigs das es diese nur bis Größe 7/0 gibt und nicht sonderlich groß ausfallen(7/0er passen für 16-18cm Köder).

 Ihr könnt beide Modelle hier finden:
http://www.camo-tackle.de/Jigkoepfe


----------

